
Death to JIRA - pyprism
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/11/death-to-jira/
======
UK-AL
Literally every piece of complicated software is developed via
tickets/cases/what ever you call them these days.

It's the thing that people naturally graitate towards.

You can assign code to them, create releases using them, assign automatic and
manual tests to them/ do code reviews against them, define software in small
chunks.

There arn't many systems that allow you do all that.

